# Quik Clay?



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't find megs quik clay on your site, or is it just me being thick?

I’m after the pack with the quik detailer and the clay bar in it.

If you do it a link to the page would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

Found it, it was me being thick!!

Cheers.


----------

